
Is it possible to track an IP address that is using a VPN? - hduandme
I was reached out to by an internet scammer via instagram to &quot;invest&quot; into their bitcoin mining scheme. Very obvious this person was using fake pictures and was trying to scam me. 
I got them to click on a grabify link and got their IP address, but they are using a VPN. This person pissed me off and I am looking for any possible way to locate them&#x2F;alert authorities of their BS. Do I have any other options??
======
LinuxBender
Replace x.x.x.x with the IP to see who owns it. [1] Reach out to the ip admin,
assuming it is not a shady reseller or someone using address space that
belonged to a bankrupt company. Don't get your hopes up.

[1] -
[https://bgp.he.net/search?search[search]=x.x.x.x&commit=Sear...](https://bgp.he.net/search?search\[search\]=x.x.x.x&commit=Search)

~~~
hduandme
i'm not sure what you mean by replacing x.x.x.x with the IP.. apologies, not
much of a computer guy here.

I know the provider is M247 Ltd

~~~
LinuxBender
Put their IP in the search box here [1]

[1] - [https://bgp.he.net/](https://bgp.he.net/)

